
A survey of making music with code - Ozlone
https://tylersloane.com/notes/code-music/
======
henjodottech
This is great. I’m a musician interested in - but having trouble - ‘learning
to code’, as well. Going to work through your examples and see where that gets
me. Thanks for the great article, would love to see more in the future.

